

IPhone Killers & Letting Problems Pull Your Strings - Tichy
http://sweatyd.posterous.com/iphone-killers-and-letting-problems-pull-your

======
martythemaniak
"Apple is the David (relatively speaking) that's got these Goliaths on the
run."

When is this ridiculous idea going to die the death it deserves? Apple is
_not_ anything even remotely resembling a small, agile, outgunned company up
against other giants. It is a Goliath that frequently crushes other Davids.

People point to the iPhone and say how they took over an industry. Yes, much
like Microsoft did with the XBOX, when a tech giant decides to go into a new
industry, you generally have to watch out. MS played their hands well and now
they're a major player in the games industry, likewise Apple did the same with
the iPhone

~~~
aaronz3
I'd love to see Apple come out with a game console. I don't know if it would
destroy 360/PS3 per say, but I think the Wii would be an easy target.

------
pkulak
"Don't start with 'solving a problem' because what you are really doing is
polishing before you have a thing to polish."

This taken out of context would be all wrong. I never build anything that's
not going to solve some core problem my users have. I think, though, that he
means, "Don't start with solving a problem inherent to your, or a
competitor's, product."

------
chaosprophet
_> Can you imagine anything more ridiculous than a bunch of CEOs of Verizon,
and Google, and Sony Ericsson, and Nokia, sitting around the table, and going
"How are we going to answer the iPhone ?"_

Unfortunately, you will rot and die a sad and painful death if you don't do
precisely that. As a company, you always have to respond to your competitors.
Whether you choose to do that by trying to catch up to your competitors or
blow the competition away is what matters.

~~~
junklight
Sadly the answer to "how are we going to answer the iphone" is not anything
surprising or interesting - the answer is usually - "lets make our own iphone
a-like and customers will buy it because they don't want to buy Apple or
because they are tied to a different network" and I think that is what the
article is getting at.

if the answer was: "ok people like small gadgets that are connected (for
example iphones and netbooks). Let us see what we can come up with" - then
perhaps we would see something better.

~~~
bitwize
Like it or not, Steve Jobs is a trendsetter for the electronics industry, and
the strategy of aping his successes generally tends to work out well for other
players. For example, if it weren't for large, established companies knocking
off whatever Apple is doing, Windows wouldn't exist.

~~~
junklight
so yes I understand that.

I also understand that Hollywood finds it safer to remake (and make sequels
to) old successes than to innovate

As an end user I wish it wasn't like that. I can live with Hollywood because
it _is_ possible to make low budget movies and people do - there is a thriving
independent film industry. Likewise for software its affordable to start up on
your own and innovate. Hardware is a whole other kettle of fish though - to
afford to work with and on the miniaturisation needed for these kind of
devices - its still beyond most small enterprises. Which is where innovation
typically resides.

Yes of course its safer for these people to spend their money following the
leaders - just that it would be nice if there where a few more leaders (and I
speak as someone who has many mac computers)

------
papachito
How about Mac Vs PC ads from apple? Does that make apple "against Microsoft",
whatever that means...

